# IR over long distances?



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I have 5 long IR runs from my emitter to the component. The runs are anywhere from 20' up to 50'. Can the IR signal travel that far to an emitter? I ran cat 5e and 3.5mm cables prior to drywall. Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe IR is good at 50' in most cases, but it does need a clear line of sight. However, I might be confused a bit on what your question is exactly. Are you asking about the wired emitter run or the IR signal? If it's the wired emitter run, I certainly don't see an issue with 50' on those.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Sorry - Yes, I was referring to a wired run. The projector is in the back of the room, and behind the retractable screen are 5 plasmas (front of room). The components are located in a closet off to the side of the room. My intent in prewiring everything was to avoid buying extra RF Receivers (PLease Harmony, $150 each?!). Sounds like you beleive I ought to be ok using the 3.5mm cables that I have in place. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I've extended my transmitter cables to reach my projector... not 50', but I don't think you'll have any problems there.


----------

